# Chris Webber?



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I know we need a big man, and the Sixers just bought C-Webb out... maybe we could sign him to a 1 year minimum deal, he'll still get paid and we can get a servicable big man, what do you think?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

His knees wont keep up and he'll slow our team down... he'll fit perfectly with the triangle though... a passing big man... but he will take awhile to adapt.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are really thin.. I would try this out


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Rumor has it that the Lakers are interested... 

from Shobe at CL:



> Well according to my local news, and I live about 20 minutes outside of Philly, Webber is reportadely going to the Lakers. Our local sports guy said last night that the Sixers will buy him out and its reported he will sign with the Lakers.
> http://www.clublakers.com/forums/vi...6980e530a5941b1e124c33680d4&p=1510648#1510648



Whether or not anything comes of it, who knows? The Lakers would have to waive someone to make it happen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This would work out well because we probably wouldn't have to pay him too much because Philadelphia will still be paying him from the buyout...that means he could probably sign with a team he really wants to play for because he knows he's getting his money either way.

I wouldn't mind him coming to the Lakers. Gives us even more depth.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sean said:


> Rumor has it that the Lakers are interested...
> 
> from Shobe at CL:
> 
> ...


How reliable is Shobe?


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sean said:


> Rumor has it that the Lakers are interested...
> 
> from Shobe at CL:
> 
> ...



If it were to happen, I wouldn't mind waiving McKie for a chance with C-Webb. Someone we can just have to rebound and pass. Possibly we can get him to play D. He could also play Post-up PF next to Andrew and Kwame (when Kwame get's back).

I really wouldn't want him any other way than FA at the minimum though.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like the Lakers to give him a chance, but I wouldn't offer him more than a 1-year contract.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the only reason I would sign Webber.

the man knows how to PASS THE ****IN BALL


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Steez said:


> How reliable is Shobe?


Shobe is not a troll. Been around for a few years. No reason to doubt the report. Besides it was more than likely just speculation the part of the Philly media.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sean said:


> Shobe is not a troll. Been around for a few years. No reason to doubt the report. Besides it was more than likely just speculation the part of the Philly media.


Is this the shobe that is a member here as well?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is this the shobe that is a member here as well?


:whoknows:


----------



## eighthsin (Dec 31, 2006)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> If it were to happen, I wouldn't mind waiving McKie for a chance with C-Webb. Someone we can just have to rebound and pass. Possibly we can get him to play D. He could also play Post-up PF next to Andrew and Kwame (when Kwame get's back).
> 
> I really wouldn't want him any other way than FA at the minimum though.


Waive Williams over McKie. McKie could still be used for an all-star break trade. He's an expiring contract that we've held onto for this long. Might as well just stick with it. Not to mention if we actually did sign Webber it would probably just be for the rest of this year, so that's another contract we can trade at the all-star break. 

I think Webber would be a perfect fit here. He's a great passer and can hit the elbow jump shot like clockwork. Not to mention he got 20/10 last season and is averaging 8rpg right now. Would be a perfect fit until Odom came back, then after that he could come off of the bench. He could even take the starting PF spot, moving Odom to SF. Luke coming off the bench makes our bench that much better.

100% for this. I really hope the Lakers get it done.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Just for the record Veterans have never worked well with the Lakers;
malone
Payton
Mckie
Jim jackson
are few examples.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

he's a loser, even whe he was good he still sucks. webber has been criticized a bit in the past about wanting to win and putting in the work ethic. if he signs, does he turn the lakers into contenders? i think no. so no to webber.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> he's a loser, even whe he was good he still sucks. webber has been criticized a bit in the past about wanting to win and putting in the work ethic. if he signs, does he turn the lakers into contenders? i think no. so no to webber.


Who cares if it doesn't work out. We can just dispose his sorry *** by making him sit next to Sasha. 

Webber obviously isn't the same player he was 3~4 years ago, but he still can pass and hit the J. Something Kwame and Bynum can't do for ****. He's the best player avaliable that can accommodate our big's weakness.

But I agree though, C-Webbs a loser. He played for the Qs. :worthy: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Steez said:


>


Bet Tyra finds that man hot in purple and gold. :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

dannyM said:


> , but he still can pass and hit the J. Something Kwame and Bynum can't do for ****.


WAIT! let's be fair.....Kwame can at least pass pretty good:biggrin: 

Bynum....hhmmm uke:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

ESPN and LA Times both reported it, seem like we are really interested in him. I'd say: DO IT MITCH!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Who cares if it doesn't work out. We can just dispose his sorry *** by making him sit next to Sasha.
> 
> Webber obviously isn't the same player he was 3~4 years ago, but he still can pass and hit the J. Something Kwame and Bynum can't do for ****. He's the best player avaliable that can accommodate our big's weakness.
> 
> But I agree though, C-Webbs a loser. He played for the Qs. :worthy: :biggrin:


LOL . Those statement werent really mine, those were quotes from other random Laker fans when I posted this idea just a week ago.


Shiet, personally?. I'd welcome C-webb for a minimum. No doubt.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Just for the record Veterans have never worked well with the Lakers;
> malone
> Payton
> Mckie
> ...


Ok, I'd agree for Payton down.

I think Malone worked out, it was just a shame that he was injured for the most extended period of time in his career that year. That year, I believe it was all Payton's fault.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Aren't you guys going to be way over the cap?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No because we are going to sign up for like 1.4 mill... 
we might be over, but not by a big difference.


----------



## Jamesalex (Jun 29, 2006)

Webber would be an excellent pickup for the Lakers. He would bring the needed consistent offense that they need.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Aren't you guys going to be way over the cap?


We already are over the cap. The talk is for the veterns minimum.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

David Aldridge says that 97-98 percent chance hes going to Detroit and that the lakers fell out of it pretty quickly


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

We have 2.5 mil, for Mihms injury


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> David Aldridge says that 97-98 percent chance hes going to Detroit and that the lakers fell out of it pretty quickly


Webber came on TNT's halftime show in the Chicago game and basically said that Aldridge, although a good journalist, is full of crap on this one.

C-Webb brought up some good points/excuses for why he is struggling this year. Considering it would only cost us $1-1.5M, I'd love to sign him.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Webber came on TNT's halftime show in the Chicago game and basically said that Aldridge, although a good journalist, is full of crap on this one.
> 
> C-Webb brought up some good points/excuses for why he is struggling this year. Considering it would only cost us $1-1.5M, I'd love to sign him.


ic did he mention anything about the lakers?


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Steez said:


>


yeah I remember that game


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> We have 2.5 mil, for Mihms injury


no, it is expired last month I think. Too bad Philly didnt buy him out earlier.

@ Alexander: Is there anygame CWebb play for Lakers? I cant remember it?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Chris Mihm exception is good for 90 days right? Or is it 30? Either way, I just don't see how can you say no to Chris Webber for the minimum. I do know that the reports have been that he has been in the ear of the younger plays, which is why the Sixers were willing to pay a ****load a money just to get him the hell out of there. One the Lakers strong points is chemistry (when's the last time we could say that? ) I could see Webber sulking after a week of not being able to master the triangle. Get Phil, Kobe, and the bunch to stay on his *** real hard, because this team is sure is weak on the frontline. Yes to Chris Webber.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes, the Injury exeption expired awhile back...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I hate webber. No No No to this. He ruins every team he is on. He has never won anything and usually is the reason for his teams defeat. No to Webber.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I hate webber. No No No to this. He ruins every team he is on. He has never won anything and usually is the reason for his teams defeat. No to Webber.


The problem with Webber is that he's never had a good coach like Phil Jackson...

I doubt Webber is going to sulk when he's playing in a great environment like Los Angeles. Kobe, Phil, Lamar, or somebody else will keep him in check.


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

i think he's off to detroit...yahoo sports report said he may end up in detroit...but i agree with doug collins during the cleveland phoenix game stating he fits the lakers cause of the triangle...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

For the minimum, sure, why not. Can he be any worse than McKie? Clearly not.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi..._webber_close_to_returning_to_michigan_roots/

CWeb close to signing a deal with Detroit.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh thank god. Trust me, you guys will understand before the season is over.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi..._webber_close_to_returning_to_michigan_roots/
> 
> CWeb close to signing a deal with Detroit.


I'm not saying it won't go down like that, but that's the same story from yesterday that Webber talked about on TNT. There is no new information yet and he cannot sign until Tuesday.

*UPDATE*: Kobe Bryant has already called to make his pitch, sources say, and Webber is admittedly mesmerized by the bright lights of David Beckham's town as well as Jackson's triangle offense.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime_070113-14


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Free-agent forward Chris Webber and the Lakers took another step toward each other Thursday, with Webber's agent saying his client was highly interested in heading west, and the Lakers acknowledging they were more than willing to listen.

"They're definitely a team that Chris is considering," agent Aaron Goodwin said. "He wants to be in a situation where he can continue to play and get significant minutes. He's rested, healthy and ready to go. The Lakers are playing well. Kobe's doing a great job of integrating everybody and turning it into a winning organization this year."

"There's a few teams that he's reviewing and then we're going to move forward. He's definitely excited."

Webber has narrowed his choices to the Lakers, Dallas, Detroit, Miami and Orlando, Goodwin said.

Webber Shows Definite Interest

Just found this on Fox Sports.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If you read more in this link it says...

There is, however, another factor tilting in the Lakers' favor, Goodwin said.

"Chris loves Los Angeles," he said.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't see why Webber couldn't fit well in the triangle, he has a solid jump shot, he passes well for a big guy, and he can post-up and create his own shot. Offensively, I think he could work extremely well. Defensively, I have doubts.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

That's probably why people don't want him KennethTo. He doesn't add to our biggest weakness much. He can get defensive rebounds, but other than that, I wouldn't want him. Great fit on offense, but on defense, he's a liability and we have too many of those.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i say get him. Hes a solid skilled veteran bigman and he gives us more than mcKie. So why not?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Yesterday afteroon on KLAC, it was reported on the Petros and Money show that per Kobe himself he did NOT call C-Webb. David Vasey asked him as he was walking in Staples. Kobe said he didn't know why Marc Stein reported that.

Smokescreen? Hard to know for sure. :whoknows:

My money is on him going to detroit.

From today's LA Times:

Webber a tough player to reach

By Steve Springer, Times Staff Writer; January 13, 2007

Free-agent forward Chris Webber has denied reports that he has decided to sign with the Detroit Pistons, and the Lakers have been trying to keep the lines of communication open, Lakers Coach Phil Jackson said.

But there has been no response from the other end of that line.

"We won't know anything until we speak to his agent [Aaron Goodwin], if he ever returns our calls," Jackson said.

"He must be awfully busy, or he only has one cellphone. In this day and age, most agents have three phones."

Webber, who was waived by the Philadelphia 76ers on Thursday, can't officially sign with another team until Monday.

Goodwin, who also represents Dwight Howard of the Orlando Magic, the Lakers' opponent Friday night at Staples Center, often attends Lakers games but did not come Friday.

Speaking of the Lakers, Goodwin told The Times on Thursday, "They are definitely a team that Chris is considering…. Chris loves Los Angeles."

The Lakers didn't put much stock in those comments, according to one source.

Would Webber need the assurance of being a starter before agreeing to put on the purple and gold?

"I think if a player can contribute, that's all he wants to know," Jackson said. "He wants to know he can help the team win and be a part of that. Every player that comes to us, either as a free agent or we draft, has to have that feeling."

Although Webber would be a nice addition, particularly with Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown out because of injuries, Jackson made it clear the Lakers won't be overly aggressive in their pursuit.

"We're just sitting and watching the drama unfold," Jackson said.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,6044499.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

In Los Angeles: Waiting for a Callback

By Eric Pincus for HOOPSWORLD.com; Jan 12, 2007, 22:47 

As the Chris Webber watch continues, the Los Angeles Lakers wait for his agent to return their calls. 

"We won't know anything until we actually speak to his agent, if he ever intends on returning our calls." said Coach Phil Jackson before the Laker home game against the Orlando Magic.

The Lakers have been named by Webber as one of five teams he would like to join now that his contract has been bought out by the Philadelphia 76ers. Once he clears waivers on Tuesday, he'll be able to sign to a team of his choosing. The other teams on his list, per a live interview on TNT Thursday night, included the Detroit Pistons, Miami Heat, San Antonio Spurs and Orlando Magic.

"There are some qualifications to joining the running in this beauty contest. There are a number of things we can do obviously," continued Jackson. "Mitch [Kupchak] and I sat down and talked about it."

Webber is looking to play a major role on his new team preferably as a starter. It's unclear how much of a commitment the Lakers can make long term with both Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown expected to return from injury in the coming weeks.

In the meantime, the Lakers could certainly use another forward of Webber's caliber. One caveat is the complexity of the team's triangle offense.

"There's definitely a break-in period, without a doubt. That's a consideration we have to make," said Jackson. "A lot of these players have been around this game, they've played hundreds of basketball games. They just have accumulated a lot of knowledge. They know how to play, it's about finding comfort zone and spacing out there.

"That time depends. We've had guys who have just stepped right in. Dennis Rodman [in Chicago] stepped in and played a role and there wasn't any problem at all for him," continues the Laker coach, "You would have thought that Dennis would have been a player that would have had difficulty, but he wasn't interested in shooting. He just found a way to pass, react and play within the offense."

If Rodman was to be able to pick up the offense, Jackson joked, "It can't possibly be that complicated."

How long the adjustment period would take, should Webber choose the Lakers, is difficult to ascertain. That said, Webber is smart basketball player with sharp passing skills. On paper he would be the ideal triangle power forward (at least the Webber in his prime).

"There is some mutual admiration obviously," says Jackson. "We had a great series against Sacramento and there's a tremendous amount of respect for the way he passed the ball, and for the way that played as a teammate in the past."

The Lakers seem the right team for Webber, but so do the Pistons and for that matter the Heat.

So what's the hold-up? Should the Lakers do the full court press? Get Magic Johnson with his Michigan roots on the phone?

"I don't think we're going to push this envelope farther than we have to. We know that there's some help that we can use right now," says Jackson. "We think that in the background we have some guys coming back who will help us when they return, Lamar and whenever Kwame gets back. We know our team is going to come back and we're going to have some talent.

"We're just sitting and watching the drama unfold."

Ultimately the decision will come down to Webber. The Lakers are not desperate, despite coming off back-to-back losses ... despite the injuries to Odom and Brown. 

LA may already be a contender in the powerful Western Conference.

The addition of Webber might put them over the top, but it's up to him to take advantage of the opportunity.

If only his agent would return their call . . .

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_20365.shtml


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> That's probably why people don't want him KennethTo. He doesn't add to our biggest weakness much. He can get defensive rebounds, but other than that, I wouldn't want him. Great fit on offense, but on defense, he's a liability and we have too many of those.


Look at it this way, he gives us everything Bynum does minus shot blocking.

No more playing Kwame 30 minutes a game either.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

defensively he is not as good as Kwame or Bynum, but he isn't worse then Cook or Mihm, he isn't going to add defensively but I don't think he will hurt either as long as he is only responsible for his man

Offensively, he would be our 2nd best after Bynum, and I think he would add something different because he can create his own shot and is still good at getting positioning and catching the ball and posting up with his back to the basket (something only Bynum can do right now). Most of our big men can only score if they have wide open shots by the basket or they are jumpshooters (even then kwame misses layups). Webber for all his faults, can finish up close, and if Kobe gets him the ball w/in 3 feet of the basket, he will score.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If the Lakers can get him for 100 dollars, I say get him.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

New update from the LA Times, it seems promising:


> Free-agent forward Chris Webber has become personally involved in talks with the Lakers about joining the club, according to his agent, Aaron Goodwin.
> 
> Webber spoke Saturday with Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak and was hoping to talk Saturday night to Coach Phil Jackson. Goodwin said he had talked Friday with Kupchak.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Even if we signed Chris Webber and he started for us at the 4 or 5, I don't think he'd take minutes away from Luke or Kwame. The guys that would need to be worried would be VladRad, Cook and Ronny. And really, I don't know if that's fair because Cook could probably score as much as C-Webb with the same amount of shots, and Ronny could grab as many rebounds as him in as much time. Vlad, however, I can't defend.

When healthy, we have a lot of guys who can play the 4/5...Kwame, Lamar, Bynum, Ronny, Cook, Vlad

Sort of makes me wonder why C-Webb is worth it, but adding talent can never hurt.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Theonee said:


> If the Lakers can get him for 100 dollars, I say get him.


well in percentage to what he was making, it will seem like a 100 bucks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Waiting on Webber

The Pistons are expected to get word from free agent Chris Webber either today or Monday.

Aaron Goodwin , Webber’s agent, said in an e-mail response Saturday that Webber “can and will” make a verbal commitment before he clears waivers at 2 p.m. Tuesday. The waiver deadline is a formality because no team has enough salary cap space to claim Webber’s prorated $21 million contract off waivers.

Detroit is still the frontrunner to land Webber, who was still in Philadelphia Saturday. The Los Angeles Lakers have apparently backed off their pursuit of him.

San Antonio and Dallas have also said they weren’t pursuing Webber.

It is believed that the Pistons and Heat are the only serious bidders at this point.[/quote]

http://www.detroitnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070114/SPORTS0102/701140336/1004/SPORTS


At any rate, sources say Webber initially was listing toward the Lakers, but veered sharply in Detroit's direction when agent Aaron Goodwin couldn't get Phil Jackson to commit a lead role to his client. That's why, as of yesterday, anyway, he hadn't returned any calls from GM Mitch Kupchak.

Webber clearly views himself as still having a lot on the ball. But don't fall for his rhetoric. His first priority, he claims, is to win a championship. Fact is, his main concerns are to secure a promise to start and to play major minutes.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/01142007/sports/tangled_webb_sports_peter_vecsey.htm?page=2


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The farthest into this whole webber thing it goes...the more I really dont care for having him..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> The farthest into this whole webber thing it goes...the more I really dont care for having him..


Agreed. Webber still seems to have the attitude that he is a top notch player. I'm glad Phil didn't guarantee him anything.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd like Webber to come to the Lakers.

He can hit the mid range jumper, which is great for spacing. Cook can do it better, but Cook is a liability in every other aspect of the game. He is a great passer. Smart player. If he came, Lamar wouldn't have to do all the rebounding. He can actually CATCH THE DAMN BALL. Hes been far in the playoffs and he has a lot of experience. And he knows how to score. He would really add to the depth.

Who knows, he could teach Kwame how to catch the ball!

Id like to see this starting lineup

PG- Smush Parker
SG- Kobe Bryant
SF- Lamar Odom
PF- Chris Webber
C- Kwame Brown

niiice


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Agreed. Webber still seems to have the attitude that he is a top notch player. I'm glad Phil didn't guarantee him anything.


QFT

Phil did the right thing. You can't guarentee heavy minutes to a broken down PF when we got Kwame, Cook, Turiaf, and Bynum looking for more minutes.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

did he decide on a place yet?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Because Cook and Radmanovic are doing drugs together this is a possibility in the first place. Even with a few injuries the team has been fine, because they are very deep. Webber intrigues Phil because his passing skills and jumper would fit the triangle. Yet Webber brings more than a few negatives, one being his love for dominating the ball. That would have to stop.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Another update from LA Times, Phil talked to Webbwe, IMO he did the right thing, we shouldnt promise anything. If he earn it, he can get the minutes he wants.



> Chris Webber and Phil Jackson finally talked, but there are no answers to where the free agent will end up.
> 
> Detroit, Miami, Dallas, Orlando and the Lakers are all possible destinations for the 33-year-old forward, with a final answer expected as early as this week, perhaps even today.
> 
> ...


And from Luke :brokenhea 



> "I think we're good where we're at right now," forward Luke Walton said. "We've got injuries, but as soon as we get those guys back and if we can keep growing as a team, I think we have a legitimate shot at doing some damage in the playoffs with the guys we have right now."
> 
> Then pausing a beat, he added, "Hopefully, if he comes here, they don't cut me or trade me away."


Poor Luke haha, dont know if he was joking or what but he should know with the way he played recently no way the Lakers let him go.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

of course luke will say that...but i dont think its lukes minutes getting cut..it would be kwames and bynums...i love what lukes doing here and i hope he stays a laker


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i can see chris playing 20-25 minutes per game.. but that's it. good thing is that he can slide to the 4 and coexist with andrew.

i prefer to have him late in the game over andrew or kwame too.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Its official....


> Webber told ESPN.com that he has chosen to sign with the Detroit Pistons and is flying home Monday to spend Martin Luther King Day with family members.
> 
> He can officially sign with the Pistons on Tuesday after clearing waivers.
> 
> ...


Oh well lets move on.. and head back to KG & Artest thread lol


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

oo well...**** the pistons...they will still suck lol


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> Its official....
> 
> 
> Oh well lets move on.. and head back to KG & Artest thread lol


lol i'll be heading back to the KG thread


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

On that subject, I really think that the bulls have a very legit shot at getting KG. They have Gordon, hinrich, Noch, and Luol Deng. Trading 2 of those guys and draft picks for KG would hardly affect that team.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> On that subject, I really think that the bulls have a very legit shot at getting KG. They have Gordon, hinrich, Noch, and Luol Deng. Trading 2 of those guys and draft picks for KG would hardly affect that team.


But KG will love go to LA, just like Webber. And this time maybe Phils will promise KG that he will start him :yay:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

all 4 of those guys for KG isn't even worth it.. they are all mediocre to decently good players, nothing special. i don't see why minnesota would take that.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont know, thats like 3/4 of Chicago's weapons, so stating that those 4 for KG is still not worth the transaction, IMO is a bit reaching.


----------

